# Corrad engine mounts?



## AZG601984 (Feb 7, 2010)

do i have to use Corrado specific motor mounts on my g60? can i use any other 1.8 mount? this might seem like a pretty freshman question, but i really need to know.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Corrad engine mounts? (AZG601984)*

You'd be better off asking or searching in the Corrado forum.


----------

